# Truly terrible..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a fishing report from the Red Drum Tackle Forum:

Tuesday fishing report by Dan

A few stripers were reported today along with speckled trout and puppy drums. The bad news this evening was the commercial striper operation up by Ramp 44 that caught and killed over 300 big drums while catching just about a hundred stripers. The crew were not local commercial dory boat fishermen but a group from some other part of North Carolina trying to cash in on the striper harvest. Their operation did more harm to the red drum recovery by killing the northern drum stock from Va and Md. Which we depend on for the north beach drum fishery in the fall. It's a sad thing to see that many dead drum washed up on the beaches.

Dan 

Many have suggested smaller mesh nets,but the DMF is allowing the bigger mesh to be used,this is the result.. After all the yrs working to preserve these fish and help their stocks grow through laws and rules,now this,truely sad.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I read this report yesterday and read some posts about it. What can we bo about it it DD. I wanna help, I know there is something I can do.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Am I Missing Something?*

How can smaller mesh kill big drum?


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

GC, I belive the smaller mesh does not allow their gills to be caught up. Instead they can keep swimming around inside the net and when time comes can be released without harm.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Mistated My Question*

I mean how can the bigger mesh kill the big drum?

Hic-lock Your answer makes sense if the bigger mesh happens to be the size for the drum to get gilled whereas the smaller mesh allows the drum to "swim around" until released. This reminded me of the time that I was using a very small mesh net to catch bunker, and I caught minnows which got gilled. It was a pain in the neck to remove the minnows. I literally had to snap the heads off.


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

*Question???*

Why can't North Carolina make the commercial Striped Bass fishery a hook and line thing. The fish are usually schooled up and any by-catch could be released alive. If the commercial fisherman used short stout rods with 50-80# test and big diamond jigs they might do a better job all around. Thinking and common sense don't always work with the government, but it might be owrth a try.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

talk about a shame 

maybe this will finally make somebody in office finally open their freakin eyes.


----------



## waterone (Oct 25, 2005)

*Terrible shame*

People in office, wake up?

There already awake, servicing the people that they believe put them in office!!

Chuck


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah good point, i guess i was just trying to be a little bit too optimistic about it


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Why*

dam that is a shame...true mismanagement...come on guys make stripers a GAME FISH NOT FOR SALE.......JS


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Pushcart said:


> Why can't North Carolina make the commercial Striped Bass fishery a hook and line thing. The fish are usually schooled up and any by-catch could be released alive. If the commercial fisherman used short stout rods with 50-80# test and big diamond jigs they might do a better job all around. Thinking and common sense don't always work with the government, but it might be owrth a try.


 Been wanting and hopeing for that for yrs now,but thought I was the only one..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sickening. And all the while we're all so careful about making these fish make it back alive.

Greencart, the gillnets used during striper season have really large mesh. Kills drummies in a snap.

What really makes me angry is that these fish have to be the same group that has gone from Assateague, to Sandbridge, to Back Bay, to Kitty Hawk and Kill Devil Hills, to Rodanthe, then finally to Hatteras. And like stripers, drum return to the place they were spawned to drop their own eggs. Killing these 300 fish will mean that future generations no longer return to their home waters to breed fry to sustain the northern fishery.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Can someone find the name of the boat/company that was responsible for this?

Enough fires lit under their ass might keep them away next year.

That is sad. I work for months to catch one friggin Drum, to release it gently, and these bastards kill a load of them.

When will these netters (all of them.. the menahaden rapers et al..) get the reality that they are destroying a fishery?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Get sick and tired of hearing this. Another thing is "we didn't know what they were" when they net a bunch of stripers here in NJ... duh,, you read em, jig a couple and see what they are!!!!!!and on top of that when they make this monumental faux pau,,,just dump em.... damn this really tunes me up..... sorry... salt


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Frank Folb Jr. made the statement that he had a buddy there, trying to revive some fish and he said its was more like 100 drum.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Who has hooks ups within the Angling media in the tri-state/East coast area. 

Stories like this should be Top stories for our local/National magazines, radio and tv. 

The only way these guys will be shunned upon is if everyone knows their dirty deeds.

Like to see them continue doing what they do when the boats next to them have Camcorders and camera's with telescopic lenses shooting away.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

what was the size of these drum. im sure they were big but how big? that sucz. 40in frish 30in fish 50in fish????? i ask cause theirs a fairly big age difference from a 30in to a 50plus in fish. are their any pictures out their anywhere???


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

cilnder,
One of the reports on the other boards just said "big drum" all over 40".


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

that's sad


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

I suspect there are more than a few commercial fishermen that would like to throttle this crew as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That really*

Is rediculous. How f****n hard is it to toss them back? That's lazy and wasteful to me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RuddeDogg said:


> Is rediculous. How f****n hard is it to toss them back? That's lazy and wasteful to me.


 RD,they fish with big mesh,say 10". It "gills" them,and once that happens,it's over.. 

That was what I was speaking of in the first post.. Smaller mesh would help illiminate much of this if,heaven forbit,something this stupid were to happen again..


----------

